# Lose your Nursing License



## MR2012 (Jan 22, 2011)

So this might be a stupid question, but...

Upon graduation of nursing school, I planned to take my NCLEX but not work immediately (vacation for a year or so before I begin to practice). Will I lose my license if I do this? Is there a certain period of time I have to begin practice after I graduate?
Thanks


----------



## fairbecca (Dec 31, 2010)

MR2012 said:


> So this might be a stupid question, but...
> 
> Upon graduation of nursing school, I planned to take my NCLEX but not work immediately (vacation for a year or so before I begin to practice). Will I lose my license if I do this? Is there a certain period of time I have to begin practice after I graduate?
> Thanks


No question is stupid where our nursing licenses are concerned. If you have taken and passed your NCLEX, then you will need to renew your license on odd years for your birthday. 
Georgia Secretary of State | PLB

Do not let it lapse. Even if you are not practicing, it is best to keep it renewed. 
I will add that the farther you get away from using your newly learned skills..the harder it will be for you to attain proficiency. Use them or lose them. Volunteer for health fairs if nothing else. Check your state board of nursing site for rules and regs. Enjoy your holiday, too. 
Thanks, Polly


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Please do renew on time! Here is info on state board contacts.
Complete List of State Nursing Boards | Learn Nursing Degree Requirements from State Boards of Nursing


----------

